# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  На данный момент проводятся технические работы. Извините за неудобства. (заявка №40716)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
не заходит в контакт и одноклассники, антивирус не находит никакие вирусы
Дата обращения: 03.12.2010 20:31:45
Номер заявки: 40716

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*03.12.2010 22:00:10* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\dasf.sys* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 40448 байт дата файла: 03.12.2010 16:29:46

----------

